# Everglades National Park and 10K area...



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

After I'd widely posted that the Park was remaining open.... I found out this morning that the Park locked down - after the storm passed last night - and is still locked down at present. Sorry for any mis-information, will post any new info as received.

As for the 10K area, my attempts this morning to contact anyone by phone have not been successful (Ivey House, Rod & Gun Club, and one tackle shop). Have no idea when the phones will be up - but have heard second hand that both Chokoloskee and Everglades City got flooded... Will post any additional as received. No one has even mentioned that area in any news casts I've seen... Anyone with current info please post it up...


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

My friends that have Condos at the captains table in EC said the water almost came to top of the stilts on their second story. I can’t imagine what’s it’s like right now. I’d love to go look but I don’t want to be in the way. In Naples we didn’t get half as bad unless you were west of 41.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

DB sent me these pics, first is Outdoor Resorts Choko, second is self explanatory


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Heard from a friend that a portion of the Sanibel Island Causeway collapsed severing the island from the mainland.


----------



## RGSIII (7 mo ago)

I was up there a week ago--so much has changed.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Evergladesfishingco had quite a bit of EC footage on their Instagram story


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Just packed the boat up for a trip down to Flamingo in the morning and just for shits and giggles decided to check the ENP site. That pic above of the marina says it all. Flamingo probably won't be open for a while.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Months


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

They just put out an update on their ENP instagram that says the main road and Homestead entrance will open tomorrow as far as Pouritis pond. The main Homestead entrance will be open from 7am-7pm until Flamingo reopens. Flamingo Marina will be closed until they clean up and asses damage.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

bababouy said:


> Flamingo Marina will be closed until they clean up and asses damage.


Hopefully they share how bad that is soon wonder how the new construction held up


----------



## Joelovins (May 30, 2021)

I just spoke with someone who works at the flamingo marina. She informed me that flamingo will be closed until at least Tuesday


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Number one reason why I think it was beyond stupid for Flamingo to build their new hotels out of steel shipping containers. How could they not see this coming? Coated or not those suckers are going to corrode and rust away in no time. Concrete block doesn't have the "cool" factor but it's better for these saltwater baths.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Loogie said:


> DB sent me these pics, first is Outdoor Resorts Choko, second is self explanatory


Thanks for the pics.

I've been looking to buy a lot at OR and wondered about storms. Will have to see how/who pays for all the damages and rebuild.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Flats Hunter said:


> Number one reason why I think it was beyond stupid for Flamingo to build their new hotels out of steel shipping containers. How could they not see this coming? Coated or not those suckers are going to corrode and rust away in no time. Concrete block doesn't have the "cool" factor but it's better for these saltwater baths.


Just thinking about shipping containers and what they are built for, and not to say I know everything, but they use them to transport goods on ships that cross the oceans. they seem to last quite a while for that purpose. I would imagine the steel is galvanized, then painted. I'm also going to assume that contractors and the decion makers on the resort project considered the cost of just popping these out and popping new containers in if and when they became damaged. Not trying to start an argument, I have a concrete home in the keys with a poured concrete roof and it's virtually hurricane proof.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

bababouy said:


> Just thinking about shipping containers and what they are built for, and not to say I know everything, but they use them to transport goods on ships that cross the oceans. they seem to last quite a while for that purpose. I would imagine the steel is galvanized, then painted. I'm also going to assume that contractors and the decion makers on the resort project considered the cost of just popping these out and popping new containers in if and when they became damaged. Not trying to start an argument, I have a concrete home in the keys with a poured concrete roof and it's virtually hurricane proof.


Yeah I thought the same until I looked deeply into building some rental properties with them. Unfortunately the minute you cut into them to do doors, windows, etc you compromise their strength and create a host of problems. Concrete is the way to go IMO.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My shi


bababouy said:


> Just thinking about shipping containers and what they are built for, and not to say I know everything, but they use them to transport goods on ships that cross the oceans. they seem to last quite a while for that purpose. I would imagine the steel is galvanized, then painted. I'm also going to assume that contractors and the decion makers on the resort project considered the cost of just popping these out and popping new containers in if and when they became damaged. Not trying to start an argument, I have a concrete home in the keys with a poured concrete roof and it's virtually hurricane proof.


My shipping container is on 6 by 6 post and I'm in Ft Myers and it didn’t move a bit.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

DB was in Everglades City and Choko today. He graciously checked on a friend’s property for me (near OR on Choko) and sent photos. The water-line looked to be at about 3 to 4 feet high on his lower-level storage room. Irma was at about 5-feet according to my buddy’s measurements.
Maybe David will check in shortly.


----------



## Sunrisecast (11 mo ago)

Haven't been down to Flamingo area in many years , how long before area recovers and back to fishing ???


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Sunrisecast said:


> Haven't been down to Flamingo area in many years , how long before area recovers and back to fishing ???


If you haven't been down since pre-2015, it's never coming back to that.


----------



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone have any info on the Goodland area?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Probably as bad or worse than EC / Chokolosee since it's further west... Once again the only contact I could make by phone in that area was Port of the Islands - they're still up but unknown if the waters have receded enough to be able to use their ramp yet...


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

bababouy said:


> Just thinking about shipping containers and what they are built for, and not to say I know everything, but they use them to transport goods on ships that cross the oceans. they seem to last quite a while for that purpose. I would imagine the steel is galvanized, then painted. I'm also going to assume that contractors and the decion makers on the resort project considered the cost of just popping these out and popping new containers in if and when they became damaged. Not trying to start an argument, I have a concrete home in the keys with a poured concrete roof and it's virtually hurricane proof.


they are not galvanized, but made of Cor-ten steel. It has a higher Nickel content and actually tends to rust on the surface which causes the rest of the steel to be protected by that.

most shipping containers are retired due to corrosion on their roof.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Everglades City and Chokoloskee suffered more of a flood event than a wind event. Most houses I saw were inundated with water and mud. Owners are piling up furnishings and other materials on the street. Water has returned to more normal levels. Many boats that were stored in fenced in boat yards were displaced. Everglades Fishing Company and Alana's shop across the street were flooded; clean up was underway. Looked like the Cafe and the Everglades City Motel were flooded (and are closed). The pizza place was flooded and is closed. I don't think there will be any food/water/fuel available in EC or Chokoloskee for months. Outdoor Resorts offices and overnight facilities were closed and it appeared that any RV that was left behind was flooded. One elderly gentleman I stopped to help was confused--his RV was flooded and he had no ice, but did have water. He rode out the storm in the OR gym (2nd floor). 

I took over 60 pounds of ice, 12 cases of water, 24 gallons of non-E fuel, bleach, etc. and was able to help my friends Tom and Anne and then check on another house on Chokoloskee and distribute some water and ice to folks on the island and in EC. I would say biggest needs for anyone going over there are fuel, water, ice and cleaning supplies.

Please help if you can.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Bertrand said:


> Anyone have any info on the Goodland area?


I stopped over there this afternoon to check on my boat. My boat was fine as it was on the 2nd rack up. Boats on trailers or ground level racks didn't fare as well. Overall it looked as though it was a heavy flooding event vs a lot of wind damage. Residents were bringing their water damaged items to the curb. Communications were down but the roads were dry and the boat ramp was open.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

The Cape Romano domes have been claimed by Hurricane Ian and no longer stan
Have a couple firends on Choko. lot and live in OR RV park.. they lost their place in Irma, flooded.. bought a new 45' goose neck RV and a F250, now hey hook up and leave town for hurricane season.. saw pictures from their web-cab before it lost power with about 4; of water on their lot... they are happy to be in Michigan this week with their home in tow.
Others that did not leave said the water rose to about 9' in that park, and the ones who stayed lost everything.

Their place is across the street from Ray VanHorn..


----------



## NickMars (Dec 10, 2021)

krash said:


> The Cape Romano domes have been claimed by Hurricane Ian and no longer stan
> Have a couple firends on Choko. lot and live in OR RV park.. they lost their place in Irma, flooded.. bought a new 45' goose neck RV and a F250, now hey hook up and leave town for hurricane season.. saw pictures from their web-cab before it lost power with about 4; of water on their lot... they are happy to be in Michigan this week with their home in tow.
> Others that did not leave said the water rose to about 9' in that park, and the ones who stayed lost everything.
> 
> Their place is across the street from Ray VanHorn..


Are you talking about Dania and her Husband? I met them recently and the have a RV in Choko and since the storm ive been thinking about them (


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

It looks like Flamingo will be re-opening tomorrow at 7am. Only the campgrounds will remain closed for now. SOFL continues rolling reopening Oct 2 - Everglades National Park (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Gaudy said:


> I stopped over there this afternoon to check on my boat. My boat was fine as it was on the 2nd rack up. Boats on trailers or ground level racks didn't fare as well. Overall it looked as though it was a heavy flooding event vs a lot of wind damage. Residents were bringing their water damaged items to the curb. Communications were down but the roads were dry and the boat ramp was open.


Did you actually ask an employee if the ramp was open? As of 5pm today(Sunday) there are still two signs at the front gate, one says “closed until further notice, no access “ and the other says “ramp closed”, and will probably stay that way for several more days.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Islander said:


> Did you actually ask an employee if the ramp was open? As of 5pm today(Sunday) there are still two signs at the front gate, one says “closed until further notice, no access “ and the other says “ramp closed”, and will probably stay that way for several more days.


My boat is in Safe Harbor dry rack storage and that ramp is closed as you are correct about the signage. The gates were slightly open yesterday for people working on some salvage, etc. that is how I was able to go and see my boat. But the sign for the public ramp said that it was open as you make the turn into Goodland. I don't know how long it'll be before I can get out again as the and equipment will need time to get cleaned up and sorted out.


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

Flats Hunter said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> I've been looking to buy a lot at OR and wondered about storms. Will have to see how/who pays for all the damages and rebuild.


most of the folks have campers there. IF they are insured they can file a claim if they have it as part of their policy. When buying coverage for either your boat or RV I always recommend agreed value. This way you have a better chance in recovering your money. Both RV's and boats have been appreciating these last couple of years but that's not the norm. Carriers usually will not raise agreed values without a lot of back and forth and if you insure it for cash value they will depreciate the value as it ages.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

LastCast said:


> most of the folks have campers there. IF they are insured they can file a claim if they have it as part of their policy. When buying coverage for either your boat or RV I always recommend agreed value. This way you have a better chance in recovering your money. Both RV's and boats have been appreciating these last couple of years but that's not the norm. Carriers usually will not raise agreed values without a lot of back and forth and if you insure it for cash value they will depreciate the value as it ages.


Ideally if a storm is coming I’ll just hook up and take my RV home or out of harms way. Same for a boat. That’s why I like OR so much more than a stilt home or mobile home lot. 

You car dean on about agreed value though. I work with vintage cars and that is a must nowadays if you ever want to get anywhere near it’s true value should something happen.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great news for Chokoloskee and Everglades City area... the EC Bait and Tackle just re-opened... Limited hours (8am-2pm) no ability to take credit cards yet (cash only). Go to their site on Instagram for additional info...


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks for the updates. Thinking of going to flamingo next week if I can get away tides not fantastic as we’ll be in between moons but we’ll see. Wondering if I should inside or fish the outside flats or even run up into the lake. What do you guys think?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Today was the full moon and the next three days will still move a good bit of water... It does ease off a bit the farther from today you go. I'm booked to fish there the following week so I'll be making a scouting trip or two this coming week and will post up what I see...


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> Today was the full moon and the next three days will still move a good bit of water... It does ease off a bit the farther from today you go. I'm booked to fish there the following week so I'll be making a scouting trip or two this coming week and will post up what I see...


Thanks Bob May go Friday will be a long outgoing tide most of the day.


----------

